# C31 for sale at SS



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

I see the C31 is listed again at SS for $99. That's a bit more than I'd have expected so I guess I'll just keep what I have.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harperhometheater said:


> I see the C31 is listed again at SS for $99. That's a bit more than I'd have expected so I guess I'll just keep what I have.


And don't forget its only a lease price too;

You have to return the unit if you leave DIRECTV.

Same lease-pricing model as used for an HD STB receiver (non-DVR) I think.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

SS has just a few of the C31's at this time..

No Accessories yet (WallMount Bracket or SD Composite 10 pin Dongle)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lzhj9k said:


> SS has just a few of the C31's at this time..
> 
> No Accessories yet (WallMount Bracket or SD Composite 10 pin Dongle)


Not sure about the wall mount but the H25 cable/dongle works for the C31. I'd guess the wall mount would as well.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"harperhometheater" said:


> I see the C31 is listed again at SS for $99. That's a bit more than I'd have expected so I guess I'll just keep what I have.


Way too expensive. At max, for $100 more (likely a lot less), you can have a full blown HD DVR with its own tuners.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure about the wall mount but the H25 cable/dongle works for the C31. I'd guess the wall mount would as well.


The wall mount for the H25 is too big for the C31.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

raott said:


> Way too expensive. At max, for $100 more (likely a lot less), you can have a full blown HD DVR with its own tuners.


But is it the size of a paperback book and dead silent?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> But is it the size of a paperback book and dead silent?


Size and quietness doesn't change that the price is, in my opinion, outrageous.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Then... don't get one.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

So much for the low price predictions.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes the wall mount bracket for the C31 is smaller than the mount for the H25 and the C31 mount does not have the place to mount the external RF Antenna as it has built in RF


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Then... don't get one.


Pardon me for having an opinion that it is too expensive. I won't get one at that price. Unlike some here, I actually have to pay for the equipment that is in my house and $100 is way too pricey for a box with no built in tuners or storage that probably cost $25 or less to produce.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

raott said:


> Pardon me for having an opinion that it is too expensive. I won't get one at that price.


Nobody criticized you for having an opinion.

The price is too expensive for your needs. For other people having a small, silent client, that can be easily hidden behind a wall mounted TV, it might be worth double the price.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

lzhj9k said:


> Yes the wall mount bracket for the C31 is smaller than the mount for the H25 and the C31 mount does not have the place to mount the external RF Antenna


I believe the C31 has RF built in so it doesn't need the external RF antenna, therefore it doesn't need a spot for it on the wall mount.


----------



## kevinmcginnis (Feb 12, 2003)

When you factor in the savings on electricity & no noise, then it may look more attractive in regard to the initial outlay!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> I believe the C31 has RF built in so it doesn't need the external RF antenna, therefore it doesn't need a spot for it on the wall mount.


Make your belief a fact. 
I'm using RF without any additional antenna.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Make your belief a fact.
> I'm using RF without any additional antenna.


I wanted to, but then I figured something goofy would happen like DirecTV releasing a C31-500 from a different manufacturer that doesn't have RF built in and someone would call me a liar :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> someone would call me a liar :lol:


They still will. !rolling


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

raott said:


> Pardon me for having an opinion that it is too expensive. I won't get one at that price. Unlike some here, I actually have to pay for the equipment that is in my house and $100 is way too pricey for a box with no built in tuners or storage that probably cost $25 or less to produce.


Probably less than $10.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harperhometheater said:


> I see the C31 is listed again at SS for $99. That's a bit more than I'd have expected so I guess I'll just keep what I have.


First customers will pay double price ... I see ...


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

raott said:


> Way too expensive. At max, for $100 more (likely a lot less), you can have a full blown HD DVR with its own tuners.


Actually HDDVR's are $199.


----------



## tigerwillow1 (Jan 26, 2009)

So does buying a C31 involve the 24 month commitment? The SS site says "DIRECTV requires a 24 month (lease) commitment on all activated receivers", but this thing doesn't quack like a receiver in my eyes. If it adds the 24 months, my opinion would be to say heck with it and get a DVR instead. This thing should be treated like an AM21, not a receiver.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

Windows Media Center extenders, like the Linksys DMA2100, were $400 each when they came out. $99 seems like a decent price point for what it does.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mike_TV said:


> Windows Media Center extenders, like the Linksys DMA2100, were $400 each when they came out. $99 seems like a decent price point for what it does.


But they had 4 times the functionality, if the price was half what it is I would consider one, but not at 100.00, for that I will stick with my DVR's


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wahooq said:


> Actually HDDVR's are $199.


I don't understand your point.

$99 (the price at SS) + $100 (the "at most" additional money it would cost for an HD DVR as quoted from my prior post) = $199.

So, for "at most" $100 more, I can have an HD DVR, with two of its own tuners and storage, hence, IMO, the C31 is priced way too high.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raott said:


> I don't understand your point.
> 
> $99 (the price at SS) + $100 (the "at most" additional money it would cost for an HD DVR as quoted from my prior post) = $199.
> 
> So, for "at most" $100 more, I can have an HD DVR, with two of its own tuners and storage, hence, IMO, the C31 is priced way too high.


Doesn't matter - wahooq always will side with the provider. Perhaps his engagement...


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Exactly. The Directv company stooges have been told to push this disaster called C31. It is a profit goldmine for Directv in that there is no tuner or hard drive in it and costs very little to produce. Read though the threads on DBS lately and these Directv company stooges swoop down on anybody who dares say anything negative about the C31. I think that Directv is presently the best TV service out there but they are not my god nor will I ever be their fanboy. It is simple arithmetic. Even at double the price a DVR with a tuner and hard drive is a far better deal for the customer. A couple of other things to think about. Directv makes a lot of profit off of PPV. It is in their interest to limit tuners and hard drive space so you will keep downloading movies. Also, pretty neat trick to charge you $6 a month for a box that has no ability of its own but simply rides on another box that you already pay a monthly fee on. I think you call that double dipping.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

To people having a temper tantrum over the C31, like macfan: Maybe you need to realize the C31, like every other box isn't for everyone. It's an OPTION and no one is forcing it on you. Not everyone needs a tuner or DVR in every room.

How is it a disaster? It's basically the same thing as Dish's Joey...is that a disaster, too?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll agree that the C31 is priced too high when compared to a HD receiver or HD DVR, I think a $50 price point would have been better. I also agree that the $6/client fee is also to high when it would be charged for the 4th through 8th clients since only three clients can be active at a time to a HR34. 

Where I'll disagree is with your C31 is a disaster statement. I replaced a couple HR24's that were in bedroom environments with C31's due to the C31's don't produce any noise. Even the quietest HD DVR will have some noise from it due to the cooling fan or hard drive noise, the C31 totally elimiates that. It's also more effecient from a power use standpoint, yea I know we're not talking big numbers here but every little bit helps.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Directv is not forcing the C31 on you yet but all you have to do is look at the receiver choices they are limiting new customers to and you can see where they are headed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

macfan601 said:


> Directv is not forcing the C31 on you yet but all you have to do is look at the receiver choices they are limiting new customers to and you can see where they are headed.


I just went to the DIRECTV web site and played new customer. I selected the HR34/Genie and while it gave me the option of the C31's it still listed all the other receivers as available, you just have to pay extra for them. So if you want something else you can still get it, just have to pay for it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> ... Also, pretty neat trick to charge you $6 a month for a box that has no ability of its own but simply rides on another box that you already pay a monthly fee on. I think you call that double dipping.


While agreeing its overpriced, but not necessarily with everything else you wrote, I don't think your claim above is so much of a "neat trick" by DIRECTV as it is an obvious necessity.

Since DIRECTV would be shooting themselves in the foot by destroying the monthly lease/mirror pricing structure for their current HD receivers and DVRs by the crush of HR34 customers with additional receivers trading in those additional boxes for C31s to save on the $6.00/mo. per box charge on their bills.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't forget about the energy savings associated with using one dvr and multiple clients, it may not be a huge amount for any normal home but we all benefit as a Nation.

You can still use other receivers if you would like as mentioned but new customers will probably be happy with the new "norm".


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Perhaps I didn't write what I said clearly. I should have said look at the new customers offers. You kind of corrected it for me though as you wrote if you color outside of the lines of the new customer agreement it is going to cost you.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please keep the thread friendly and let's not resort to name calling. I understand that some may not like the server/client setup and nobody is forcing that on you.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

If you already have the Genie (HMC34), does adding a C31 extend your 2 year committment?


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Don't forget about the energy savings associated with using one dvr and multiple clients, it may not be a huge amount for any normal home but we all benefit as a Nation.
> 
> You can still use other receivers if you would like as mentioned but new customers will probably be happy with the new "norm".


LOL, Scott, respectfully, please don't ever put me in the category of a normal technology customer. The norm, as you put it, would be my 90 year old mother. I sure hope I am way beyond that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Perhaps I didn't write what I said clearly. I should have said look at the new customers offers. You kind of corrected it for me though as you wrote if you color outside of the lines of the new customer agreement it is going to cost you.


That's crazy how business works...you want more, you pay more. I guess everything should be free?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's worth saying, RVU is the future direction for all of this. It's not proprietary information, it's just obvious. Just like DIRECTV first made SWM optional, then made it mandatory for new installs, and now has both a DVR and receiver that are SWM only, I think you can expect to see the same thing happen with RVU. And it's a good thing, in my opinion.

There will always be retailers who will sell (lease) you additional equipment designed for the DIYer or someone who wants to service an older installation. But moving forward RVU gives the vast majority of users exactly what they want:

-DVR features in every room in a small, quiet box
-5 tuners (the most common install now is HR24 + 3 H25 == 5 tuners)
-the possibility for a "no box" install (if Samsung ever approves the 2012 TVs)
-lower electric bills

I understand that high-end users like us won't be happy with 5 tuners. That's why you can get an HR24 through your choice of sources. 

To characterize this as DIRECTV pushing something bad on us that we don't want... I just have to disagree.

And to be 100% clear that is my opinion and not that of any other entity I represent.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

shuye said:


> If you already have the Genie (HMC34), does adding a C31 extend your 2 year committment?


Since it appears the C31's will be leased I'd have to say yes it will.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

and Scott, I bet you can't find my H24, HR24, HR34, Mac Pro Tower (which has 4 has hard drives in it and runs 24/7), and my IT closet and all of its equipment on my electric bill. I guess I am just not into being green. If we need more power plants, build them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> and Scott, I bet you can't find my H24, HR24, HR34, Mac Pro Tower (which has 4 has hard drives in it and runs 24/7), and my IT closet and all of its equipment on my electric bill. I guess I am just not into being green. If we need more power plants, build them.


So don't be green, that's fine. The C31 will help those who want to...it's an OPTION.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

OK, like I told VOS the other night when he tried to shove the C31 down my throat, let's just agree to disagree because the C31 has no advantages for my situation at present. What I want to know is will Directv allow me to activate a HR34, HR44, and HR24 on my one account so I can get more tuners and more hard drive space? What I really would like to do is activate 2 HR34s on my account but for some reason they won't allow that.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I just ordered one from SS.

When I look at order status I get this:

Item Description Qty Price Total
DIRECTV C31 REMOTE	1	$33.00	$33.00
DIRECTV C31-HDMI Cable (C31-HDMI)	1	$16.00	$16.00
DIRECTV C31 RVU Genie Approved Client for Use With DIRECTV HR34 HD DVR (C31)	1	$50.00	$50.00

So the C31 is really only $50 but apparently we must purchase an HDMI cable and a remote too. Just what I need, more cables and remotes :nono2:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

macfan601 said:


> What I want to know is will Directv allow me to activate a HR34, HR44, and HR24 on my one account so I can get more tuners and more hard drive space? What I really would like to do is activate 2 HR34s on my account but for some reason they won't allow that.


Right now DIRECTV is limiting one HR34 per account (yea there were a couple that slipped through before they put that policy into effect). All the rumors are that the policy will be changed in the future, but no definite date. As for activating more HR24's on your account, knock your socks off and activate as many as you want.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

unixguru said:


> I just ordered one from SS.
> 
> When I look at order status I get this:
> 
> ...


So the C31's don't come with an HDMI Cable and a IR remote ??

Perhaps that is an RF Remote..


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

lzhj9k said:


> So the C31's don't come with an HDMI Cable and a IR remote ??


They do because you can't order it without them.

Lots of people don't need them and would prefer not to pay for them. $49 for a cable and a remote????

I've got 2 HRs and probably 6+ DTV remotes (long ago I bought some extras for the rooms running off a modulator and IR return). Our main viewing areas are Harmony remotes.

Since I'm just moving things around there are already HDMI cables in place.

So I just threw away $49. I'm not highly irritated but I think it's ridiculous when they cost as much as the main box does.


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

They probably don't allow 2 HR34's on one account because that would only be $6.00 in additional fees each month. with 1 HR34 and 2 HR24's and 1 H25 (for equilivant # of tuners )that would be $18 in additional monthly fees.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

unixguru said:


> I just ordered one from SS.
> 
> When I look at order status I get this:
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO, kind of like, you want an engine with your new car? Just the bean counters at work again individually pricing everything in the box to make the C31 look like a good deal. I never saw any of the other Directv receivers broken down like that.

That must be some remote for it being $33 and it must be a Monster HDMI cable at that price.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> OK, like I told VOS the other night when he tried to shove the C31 down my throat,


*I take offense with this*, as I wasn't shoving anything down your throat.

You simply have an overblown bias against the C31, and continue to rant about it.

STOP IT!

We have gotten your point long ago.

It's not for you.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

macfan601 said:


> ROFLMAO, kind of like, you want an engine with your new car? Just the bean counters at work again individually pricing everything in the box to make the C31 look like a good deal. I never saw any of the other Directv receivers broken down like that.
> 
> That must be some remote for it being $33 and it must be a Monster HDMI cable at that price.


My receipt has one line item.

Will see if I get 3 things in one box or 3 separate packages. I would assume it's broken out because that is what they pick in the warehouse for shipment.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Whether it comes in one box or not those were all things that used to come in the receiver/DVR box.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm actually embarrassed to live in the same state.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

unixguru said:


> Will see if I get 3 things in one box or 3 separate packages. I would assume it's broken out because that is what they pick in the warehouse for shipment.


+1.

My guess is you can't order any one of those parts separately, so that breakout is likely just a glimpse into how they inventory and account for equipment going out to customers.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi everyone!

It's my pleasure to explain. 

C31 Genie clients are packaged in very small boxes that don't include a remote or HDMI cable. We send them with a HDMI cable and remote at no cost to you, because we think that's the right thing to do. 

Our warehouse uses the instructions in your order status to pull the right parts for you, so that's why you see it broken out. 

Genie Clients are $99 with an included remote and cable. We don't have a part price for just the client without the cable. We've adjusted the kit prices to show the client at full price and $0 for the remote and cable, and I'm sorry for the confusion.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Without commenting on the desirability of a C31 on its own merit:

$16.00 for a garden variety HDMI cable is obscene. 

$33.00 for a remote that doesn't do massage or predict the stock market is amazing.

Forcing people to buy overpriced accessories/necessities seems downright greedy.

Terrible marketing job D*. 

Price the C31 at whatever you like, but don't break out the cost of hdmi cables and remotes with such silly numbers ...it makes it look like D* considers their customers dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> Without commenting on the desirability of a C31 on its own merit:
> 
> $16.00 for a garden variety HDMI cable is obscene.
> 
> ...


It's Solid Signal doing this. The rep just posted that, "Our warehouse uses the instructions in your order status to pull the right parts for you, so that's why you see it broken out."


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It's Solid Signal doing this. The rep just posted that, "Our warehouse uses the instructions in your order status to pull the right parts for you, so that's why you see it broken out."


My apologies to D*, sort of. A 6' hdmi cable can be purchased many places at about $3.00 with gold plated connectors and RF chokes on each end. The remote is only available from one source (I assume), D*.

Maybe the C31 will be $100 from D*? Will they provide it with the above mentioned remote and hdmi cable? If so, they are doing the same thing that SS is.

The cat's out of the bag. By itself the C31 may well be worth $100. Once someone says the remote is $33 of that and the hdmi cable is $16, then things don't look very good, and it might lead to the feeling that one is being gouged.

When some people already feel the C31 price is too high, it doesn't help to tell them that the remote and cable comprise 50% of the cost, when it is more than obvious that neither of the required accessories are worth what they are charging.

If it was a mistake (to break out the cost), it was a doozy. No one should feel that they are being taken advantage of, and no other conclusion is possible at those price points. It's a pity. People can debate whether the c31 is worth $100 and reasonable people can differ on that. No reasonable person would believe that the combo of hdmi cable and remote price point is either realistic or fair.

I chalk this situation up to "oooops"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just checked DIRECTV's web site, and you can't get a C31 from them yet, so we don't know what the price will be.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I just checked DIRECTV's web site, and you can't get a C31 from them yet, so we don't know what the price will be.


But has anyone called them and ordered one???


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

unixguru said:


> I just ordered one from SS.
> 
> When I look at order status I get this:
> 
> ...


Just tried it, right up to placing the order, it was a single line @ 99.00 nothing else on the checkout invoice


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that remote that SS is sending out an RF capable remote?


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

I ordered two C31's from DTV yesterday for $49.00 each... install is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon... 

Installation Fee $0.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $6.74
HMC Client Installation $98.00
Order Total Paid* $104.74


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks to me like they think you have 2 Samsung RVU TVs since there's only 2 install costs and no equipment listed.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

No - I specifically went over that with the customer service person... it took her about 30 minutes to make sure she was ordering the C31's and getting approval from her supervisor that it was ok to order them. My install is tomorrow so we'll see what I get but she confirmed it would be the C31 RVU client.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jford951 said:


> Is that remote that SS is sending out an RF capable remote?


I suspect it is not.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I just checked DIRECTV's web site, and you can't get a C31 from them yet, so we don't know what the price will be.


If you visit the website as a new customer (I used Chrome because I had never visited directv.com with it), you can order a new installation with a Genie HD DVR (regularly $299) and up to 3 Genie Mini Clients (regularly $99 each) for free. The order page will let you configure up to 6 TVs with Genie Mini Clients 4 and 5 available for $49 each. (reg $99 with $50 savings)


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> I suspect it is not.


So you spend 99.00 and then still have to buy a RF capable remote


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> If you visit the website as a new customer (I used Chrome because I had never visited directv.com with it), you can order a new installation with a Genie HD DVR (regularly $299) and up to 3 Genie Mini Clients (regularly $99 each) for free. The order page will let you configure up to 6 TVs with Genie Mini Clients 4 and 5 available for $49 each. (reg $99 with $50 savings)


I thought the HR34 only supported 3 C31s? It only has 5 tuners, how are 6 TVs going to be configured with it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

raott said:


> I thought the HR34 only supported 3 C31s? It only has 5 tuners, how are 6 TVs going to be configured with it?


Only 3 active C31's, you can have up to 8 clients authorized. Any active client over 3 would get a message saying server busy at the moment (or something like that).


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

RAD said:


> Only 3 active C31's, you can have up to 8 clients authorized. Any active client over 3 would need to be watching a recorded program.


Which is only told to the ordering customer in tiny grey lettering if they click the "more" box. Nice.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

RAD said:


> Only 3 active C31's, you can have up to 8 clients authorized. Any active client over 3 would get a message saying server busy at the moment (or something like that).


Actually any active client past 3 will get a screen telling them that it can't access the HR34 until you turn off another client I believe. The HR34 can only stream out to 3 RVU clients at any given time, whether it is a recording or live TV.

I too went to the website and was suprised it let me add 5 C31s to an order, as we were originally led to believe the DirecTV was only going to allow 3 RVU clients on an account at this point in time. I guess they have decided not to go through with that. They are however still charging $6/month for all 5 RVU clients which I think is a ripoff since you can only use 3 at a time (I feel you should only have to pay for 3 clients, no matter how many you have).

In my case for my parents order it looks like it is actually going to make the most sense for me to get one HR34, 3 C31s, and two standard receivers. This way they will get everything with no up-front costs (saving $98 over getting 5 C31s). This should work fine for them since they are in an MPEG4 market, so the standard receivers should automatically be upgraded to HD receivers for free. Looks like I'll be busy in a couple weekends rewiring their house to get it ready for DirecTV (I prefer to do it all myself first so it's up to my standards).


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> If you visit the website as a new customer (I used Chrome because I had never visited directv.com with it), you can order a new installation with *a Genie HD DVR* (regularly $299) and up to *3 Genie Mini Clients* (regularly $99 each) for *free*.


Can't beat that price! :eek2:


----------



## diamatron (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried to get these C31's a couple weeks ago without luck. The installer came without the client boxes and wanted me to have the Samsung RVU's.

Well, yesterday the installation supervisor called me and stated he had the C31's in stock and wanted to make an appointment for today. I couldn't do it today so Saturday morning it is.

I got actual confirmation of the C31's from the installer. Awesome.

I paid 99 for HR34, 3 clients and a HD receiver were all free, with a 200 visa card promo and all the regular two year discounts.

Let you know how Saturday goes!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

My point is an HDDVR is not the price you were quoting..thats all. Obviously you arent a fan of the C31 and thats cool.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wahooq said:


> My point is an HDDVR is not the price you were quoting..thats all. Obviously you arent a fan of the C31 and thats cool.


If this is directed at me then two points: 1) The priced I "quoted" for an HD DVR was absolutely accurate - they are at most $199, often much cheaper. 2) I never once said I wasn't a fan of the C31. I prefer the full functionality of a DVR and wouldn't be interested in it, however, it may be a great piece for others. I said at $99 it, IMO, is overpriced (this seems to be a view held by others as well). For whatever reason, that opinion seemed to offend several here, but I stand by that. IMO, $49 would be a reasonable price.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

raott said:


> If this is directed at me then two points: 1) The priced I "quoted" for an HD DVR was absolutely accurate - they are at most $199, often much cheaper. 2) I never once said I wasn't a fan of the C31. I prefer the full functionality of a DVR and wouldn't be interested in it, however, it may be a great piece for others. I said at $99 it, IMO, is overpriced (this seems to be a view held by others as well). For whatever reason, that opinion seemed to offend several here, but I stand by that. IMO, $49 would be a reasonable price.


No offense at all...I simply misread your post. I thought you were saying an HDDVR was $100. My bad!


----------



## dmark1867 (Sep 3, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if the RC65RBK backlit RF remote works with the C31?
Also silly quesiton but can 2 of these be programmed to control the same unit (my wife and I both like to have a remote on our night stand, I know lazy :lol Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dmark1867 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the RC65RBK backlit RF remote works with the C31?
> Also silly quesiton but can 2 of these be programmed to control the same unit (my wife and I both like to have a remote on our night stand, I know lazy :lol Thanks


yes on both counts


----------



## dmark1867 (Sep 3, 2012)

VOS, thanks for the quick reply

Also
Any news on the RCA dongle for the C31? Seems like they are still very hard to find.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

"dmark1867" said:


> VOS, thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Also
> Any news on the RCA dongle for the C31? Seems like they are still very hard to find.


I always wondered why, if all the pins are already there in the H25/C31, they didn't just make one cable that had both composite AND component connectors?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Just tried it, right up to placing the order, it was a single line @ 99.00 nothing else on the checkout invoice


As I said, the receipt has a single line item.

Since I got hit in the incorrect preorder pricing thing from SS I got free shipping. I checked the *order status page* after the order to make sure the shipping had come off. That is the only place I saw them broke out and the numbers.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

SolidSignal said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's my pleasure to explain.
> 
> ...


I suspect that this price and packaging is set by DTV so SS has no choice but to go along.

Whoever decided on this package should not make people pay for cables and remotes (the same can be said for DVRs or receivers). Especially if they view them at that kind of value. I have no idea how many people actually use the remotes that come with the devices but it's just wasteful to require them.

There should by default be a kit for the C31 or any receiver. That kit should include everything that a new customer would need including remote and cables. The device should also be offered "bare" - nothing but device and power cable.

The remote and cable cost might be relatively small for a full-price HR34 but it isn't for a C31.

Of course DTV inventory management is already really weak so this flexibility would probably break everything...


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree, especially if you're "upgrading" from an H25 to the C31 and they make you return the remote that came with your 25, then pay for basically the same remote with the 31! I just got my 25s in August so I'd be pretty much double billed for the remotes :-/


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Update - My two C31 Clients are installed. The install tech had never installed them yet and hardly even knew what they were. After I explained and helped him hook them up and getting the order setup properly he \ we finally got them installed and working properly...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

keebler21 said:


> Update - My two C31 Clients are installed. The install tech had never installed them yet and hardly even knew what they were. After I explained and helped him hook them up and getting the order setup properly he \ we finally got them installed and working properly...


And how much you paid finally for the two client ?


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Roku 2 XD 1080p is $79.99 and can be had for much lower when on sale. Oh and it's owned. I agree way over prices for lease, but I think the C31 is definitely better than the H25 by all means.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

harperhometheater said:


> I agree, especially if you're "upgrading" from an H25 to the C31 and they make you return the remote that came with your 25, then pay for basically the same remote with the 31! I just got my 25s in August so I'd be pretty much double billed for the remotes :-/


Or when something dies and they come and swap it out. They have never taken the old remote in my case.

I've got two deactivated (HR20 and H20) units that aren't going to be collected so two more remotes.

Eventually I'll have to pay for electronic waste disposal...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

macfan601 said:


> OK, like I told VOS the other night when he tried to shove the C31 down my throat, let's just agree to disagree because the C31 has no advantages for my situation at present. What I want to know is will Directv allow me to activate a HR34, HR44, and HR24 on my one account so I can get more tuners and more hard drive space? *What I really would like to do is activate 2 HR34s on my account but for some reason they won't allow that*.


Probably because they'd have to swap out too many already installed SWiM 8's with SWiM 16's. Two HR34's would be 10 tuners. What may have been better is for the HR34 to have had 4 tuners, then you could have installed two in a SWiM 8 situation.



RAD said:


> Right now DIRECTV is limiting one HR34 per account (yea there were a couple that slipped through before they put that policy into effect). *All the rumors are that the policy will be changed in the future*, but no definite date. As for activating more HR24's on your account, knock your socks off and activate as many as you want.


Is their answer to this the rumored 3 tuner HR44? One HR34 (5 tuners) + one HR44 (3 tuners) giving you 8 total, perfect for SWiM 8's already installed, and 3 C31's.

Of course all of this would be solved with an 8 tuner HMC Genie.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it's worth saying, RVU is the future direction for all of this. It's not proprietary information, it's just obvious. Just like DIRECTV first made SWM optional, then made it mandatory for new installs, and now has both a DVR and receiver that are SWM only, I think you can expect to see the same thing happen with RVU. And it's a good thing, in my opinion.
> 
> There will always be retailers who will sell (lease) you additional equipment designed for the DIYer or someone who wants to service an older installation. But moving forward RVU gives the vast majority of users exactly what they want:
> 
> ...


well sports bars and hotels RVU will not work.

As it was far to few tuners. And the HR 34 can only put 3 different shows at the same time.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Probably because they'd have to swap out too many already installed SWiM 8's with SWiM 16's. Two HR34's would be 10 tuners. What may have been better is for the HR34 to have had 4 tuners, then you could have installed two in a SWiM 8 situation.
> 
> Is their answer to this the rumored 3 tuner HR44? One HR34 (5 tuners) + one HR44 (3 tuners) giving you 8 total, perfect for SWiM 8's already installed, and 3 C31's.
> 
> Of course all of this would be solved with an 8 tuner HMC Genie.


can the hardware do 8 tuners on the same box?? maybe it's to much IO on the HDD or to much CPU load.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> can the hardware do 8 tuners on the same box?? maybe it's to much IO on the HDD or to much CPU load.


Any how many simultaneous playback streams? HR34 is 8 streams (5 record, 3 play). At an average 12mbit/sec each that's ~100mbit/sec (or ~10MB/sec) for all. That's nothing for HDD or CPU.

A bigger problem is the layout of the data on the disk and how much seeking needs to be done. Seeking is a major performance block. A good filesystem can put all the write streams in the same general area to avoid seeks. Playback is the problem as the programs can be anywhere on the disk. Can only buffer so much. Eventually the seek time of a spinning disk is the limit.

Given enough $$ any number of streams could be supported.

MRV/RVU playback is limited by the bandwidth of DECA. I'm sure there is a post somewhere that states what the DECA bandwidth is; it's probably max 100 mbit. Pseudo real-time requirement probably makes far less than that the practical limit.

All these factors are decided based on cost/value/demand sweet-spot. 5 record and 3 play is probably about right for a typical "advanced" home. (9 possible viewing locations too)

No matter what size is chosen it will be too big for some and too small for others. There is no avoiding that. So it seems a bit odd that DTV would even create the HR34 (I have one and like it). One would think a smaller building block that can be scaled in smaller increments would be better - *assuming* one has the software to make multiple units behave (aggregate) in a user friendly way. For example, why not have a stack of multiple HR24's in the basement with C31s that transparently access all of them. By transparent I mean the user doesn't know or care which DVR is recording a given program. In enterprise computing this is called "load balancing". If DTV would have taken this approach they could have easily implemented redundancy (two "bricks" mirroring each other) so that one DVR could fail and not lose anything - not impact user experience at all.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

It was $49.00 for each C31 from directv... I ordered two. The tech also included the HDMI cables and RF remotes for free...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

unixguru said:


> Any how many simultaneous playback streams? HR34 is 8 streams (5 record, 3 play). At an average 12mbit/sec each that's ~100mbit/sec (or ~10MB/sec) for all. That's nothing for HDD or CPU.
> 
> A bigger problem is the layout of the data on the disk and how much seeking needs to be done. Seeking is a major performance block. A good filesystem can put all the write streams in the same general area to avoid seeks. Playback is the problem as the programs can be anywhere on the disk. Can only buffer so much. Eventually the seek time of a spinning disk is the limit.
> 
> ...


You could continue evaluate file system/seek bottleneck (XFS) if you will take in account a factual size of one block of recordings: 16 MB.

I recall there are simulation tools: so input physical parameters like 3 Gbps interface speed, drive's 64 MB cache size, 5 mS seek time and the 16 MB chunk size for reading/writing you could build a model what will shold sustain 16 HD streams of 1080p24 format.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> well sports bars and hotels RVU will not work.
> 
> As it was far to few tuners. And the HR 34 can only put 3 different shows at the same time.


I think RVU will be great for sports bars actually. Who's to say you won't be able to have 4 HR34s on one commercial account?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> My receipt has one line item.
> 
> Will see if I get 3 things in one box or 3 separate packages. I would assume it's broken out because that is what they pick in the warehouse for shipment.


Got it today. 3 separate items. Bare generic HDMI cable. RC65X remote and batteries in a bag. C31 and power supply in their own box.

Big sticker on box with number to call for activation. It's a SS number. But after selecting activate receiver from their automated system it forwards to DTV. First person didn't have a clue what I was talking about; forwarded me on to someone else. Both people spoke perfect english, no distracting background noises, very professional. (I mention this because it's not my usual experience.)

Last guy was confused. He had no order in his system. Said he probably couldn't activate it. Said that C31 was an installer-only option. Asked how I got it. Was surprised that SS activation number sent me to DTV. Said he was in "Case Management". After a little nudging and my unhappy tone he was able to get it going - after I gave him the ID/serial of C31 and MAC address of the HR34. Said he would call in a couple of days to see if it was working ok.

Seems to be working except can't delete programs. Will wait overnight to see if it improves (new C31 software?).

-- for the cable and remote cost
++ for improved DTV customer service
-- for DTV "systems"/"procedures" still being a mess

Still think it's far more complicated than it should be for a consumer device. Apple is able to register products and authorize iTunes and App accounts without ever talking to someone.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

unixguru said:


> Got it today. 3 separate items. Bare generic HDMI cable. RC65X remote and batteries in a bag. C31 and power supply in their own box.
> 
> Big sticker on box with number to call for activation. It's a SS number. But after selecting activate receiver from their automated system it forwards to DTV. First person didn't have a clue what I was talking about; forwarded me on to someone else. Both people spoke perfect english, no distracting background noises, very professional. (I mention this because it's not my usual experience.)
> 
> ...


I too had the same activation problem. I activated two on Friday and my last one this morning. What throws them is no order in their system, they have to manually enter the C31 serial number and MAC Address from either the label on the end of the box or the green label on the bottom of the C31. I was transfered everytime to the HR-34 Group and they knew what steps to take to get them activated. In fact today, "Sylvia" said she knew what needed to be done and we were done in minutes this morning. She was very good..

You might want to check to verify Whole Home is activated on your account via the website cause if it is not activated my understanding is you won't be able to delete from the C31 ?? Another recent installation had the same problem as you...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Correct. With regard to deleting via the C31, check on the HR34 under Whole Home if it shows Authorized or not. If not, you will need to contact DirecTV to get that done. If it is, check the sharing options to verify that remote deleting is turned on.

- Merg


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Seems to be working except can't delete programs.


It was my mistake; I had not allowed deleting in whole home setup.

Things seem to be working fine. Yesterday we moved the HR34+RAID to the basement and we now feel a great relief at the "loss" of all the noise in our living room!!

After just a couple of days I'd say this is a pretty good device/solution. Definitely slower at responding to remote actions than the HR34 was. Hope they can improve it. If not it's within reason and I can adapt.

I'm generally pretty harsh on DTV but the HR34 and C31 are moving in the right direction. Still has some software issues to get ironed out; not yet to the level of stability that the HR24 has.


----------



## ZPrime (Feb 16, 2010)

Since there is a lot of C31 discussion in here, I was wondering if any of you know how it is "authorized" to the HR34? For example, say I were to get an HR34 and a single C31 from DTV to make sure I had everything active and setup correctly. What is stopping me from buying two more C31s and hooking them up to other TVs? They don't have access cards like a normal H/HR box. 

Does the HR34 have a list of "authorized clients" that DTV has to update so it won't allow control from any random C31 off the street?

I just hate the idea of having to pay extra for additional TVs when all of the actual logic is in the HR34. I would have less of a problem if the C31s were cheaper (say $3/mo?), given that they lack tuners. Don't get me wrong, I love the consolidated client/server setup, I just don't like that a client that is otherwise "useless" costs the same as everything else.

While I'm asking C31 questions - can they do normal trickplay operations (play/pause live TV, etc), or do they act like an H* box that is live-only?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ZPrime said:


> Does the HR34 have a list of "authorized clients" that DTV has to update so it won't allow control from any random C31 off the street?
> 
> While I'm asking C31 questions - can they do normal trickplay operations (play/pause live TV, etc),


Yes to both questions.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes each one has to be authorized with its RID and MAC address. Yes it does trick play as well and I agree they shouldn't cost as much each month as an additional full featured receiver/DVR, especially since the c31 can't read the playlist from other HR2x DVRs thru the 34.......yet.

PS - damn VOS, beat me to it.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just think of the C31 as a H25 that borrows a H34 tuner when needed AND has the added capability of pausing / rewinding live tv.

So it costs the same monthly as a H25.


----------



## ZPrime (Feb 16, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes to both questions.


VOS, very cool. 

We went back to cable after our contract ran out, but I've been getting offers for the HR34 and the 5 tuners is better than the 4 I have with cable right now (and had in the past with whole-home DTV). This is enticing. 

We already run into limits with the 4 occasionally - why do all of the good shows air on the same nights? :whatdidid


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Just think of the C31 as a H25 that borrows a H*R*34 tuner when needed AND has the added capability of pausing / rewinding live tv.
> 
> So it costs the same monthly as a H25.


 (above missed "R")
and no, you can't get it that way - apples and oranges: full featured HD receiver (say your HR34 is down) and the 'puppet(s)' in hands of dead genie 
no comparison is valid !


----------



## ZPrime (Feb 16, 2010)

harperhometheater said:


> Yes each one has to be authorized with its RID and MAC address. Yes it does trick play as well and I agree they shouldn't cost as much each month as an additional full featured receiver/DVR, especially since the c31 can't read the playlist from other HR2x DVRs thru the 34.......yet.
> 
> PS - damn VOS, beat me to it.


I don't have any HR2x left so that's not a big concern to me (see my other post).  I agree that lack of "multi-room" from the HR34 is pants though. If I needed more than 5 tuners of recording I would want to do something like a HR34+HR24+C31...

It's kind of silly that the C31 can't just direct-access the HR2x boxes, except if it has no actual viewing logic at all and is simply "remote displaying" the HR34.

I wonder if the problem with RVU from HR2x to HR34 is related to DeCA bandwith. There is only so much available on the cable, how much bandwidth does a stream take? Are the C31s accessing the HR34 via DeCA, or is it some other method?

The little dongle to give you component output from a C31 - do installers usually have these? One of my TVs has no HDMI (actually, it has DVI, but it's already in use by a Roku2 so I'd need component for that C31)...


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

ZPrime said:


> I don't have any HR2x left so that's not a big concern to me (see my other post).


I was referring to the monthly cost and feature comparison of the c31 vs an H/HR2x, not you specifically. Sorry for the confusion, I completely agree with all you're saying


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

ZPrime said:
 

> Are the C31s accessing the HR34 via DeCA, or is it some other method?


Yes.


----------



## mpkid123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I just received my C31 today from Solid Signal. No problems hooking up. Just called DIRECTV and they walked me thru the activation process - painless! The C31 works as well as the the H24 it replaced. I tried to get one from DIRECTV and they quoted $178! Solid signal was $99 plus $5 for shipping.


----------

